

Laser-Heated Hard Drives Could Break Data Density Barrier - wallflower
http://spectrum.ieee.org/mar09/8367

======
stavrianos
Pretty spiffy, but is there an application? Massive storage is all well and
good, but I don't know of anyplace where it's a limiting factor. Consumer
harddrives seem far more likely to keep going to solid-state, I think. Is
there some industry application that'd see significant benefits to a giant
storage-density boost?

